# How do you all feed Mazuri, wet or dry?



## Missy (Jul 7, 2011)

Just wondering how everyone feeds Mazuri. I have always soaked mine. I like it soggy because I feel they get well needed water that way. I also worry they could get choked on hard pieces. I guess thats the EMT in me, LOL. Anyway just wondering.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 7, 2011)

I always soak mine, I have given it dry to Vegas before but he struggles to keep it in his mouth. So when they are soggy he has no problems with it.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2011)

soaked in water. Is my preferred way


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 7, 2011)

I wet my pellets.. Tried it dry and they just walked away...moist they will stay and nibble.


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 7, 2011)

What exactly is that Mazuri food?
I'm not sure I have ever seen any here in the stores.
Thanks
Louise


----------



## Jacob (Jul 7, 2011)

Soaked


----------



## tortoisefanatic (Jul 7, 2011)

Soaked in good old H2O.


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2011)

I soak mine too. I tried it dry with my adults, but they weren't too interested. The ants, on the other hand, now they really liked the dry Mazuri...


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 7, 2011)

Soaked with all kinds of yummies mixed in


----------



## onarock (Jul 7, 2011)

Hatchlings - soggy. Soak for about 15 min. 
Adults - dry. Make sure there is plenty of water available.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

Soaked for 5-7 minutes in hot water


----------



## coreyc (Jul 8, 2011)

Soaked


----------



## Greg T (Jul 8, 2011)

soaked also. Tried dry and mine couldn't eat it and gave up. They come running for the moist chunks.


----------



## Missy (Jul 8, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> What exactly is that Mazuri food?
> I'm not sure I have ever seen any here in the stores.
> Thanks
> Louise



Mazuri is a food that is made for torts.


----------



## EricIvins (Jul 8, 2011)

Both - All my Adults/sub-adults/Juvies are fed dry - Keeps the beaks worn and will help with any overgrowth on new Tortoises - Hatchlings are alternated every other day.........


----------



## DeanS (Jul 8, 2011)

Always soaked for the babies...
I alternate dry and soaked for Aladar!


----------



## Homerist (Jul 9, 2011)

soaked. but question, when do you feed them dry? my Star is still a young boy, 17mths, am wondering the time when i can feed him the mazuri dry as an alternative source to wear down the beak.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2011)

ok, this is just my opinion...no first hand knowledge. I don't think it would help to wear down a beak because the tortoise would probably take up a piece of "kibble" then swallow it whole.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 9, 2011)

I also soak mine.

Yvonne, I thought the same thing. All of my torts that are big enough to get their mouth around a dry piece would most likely just try to eat it whole.


----------



## Homerist (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks yvonne for your sharing. yesterday i fed my star, Homer, mazuri (soaked) and for the first time he finished one whole piece in one sitting!! he has grown up pretty well.. =D


----------



## zesty_17 (Jul 10, 2011)

both. preferred soaked, but still eat it dry.


----------



## helenab (Jul 10, 2011)

How long can you keep it out for if it is wet? and how many times a week do you feed it to them? Thank you so much.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)

We feed it soaked for hatchlings and dry for adults.


----------



## LeroyLeft (Jul 12, 2011)

I feed my two red foots mazuri soaked in warm water , letting it get soft throughout, they love it,I WORRIED if the mazuri was to hard they would choke. they eat like pigs and try to swallow whole.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the idea of soaking it to help keep them extra hydrated! That's what I would do if I fed it 
Plus Nelson is a trainwreck and I guarantee he would try to eat it whole


----------



## jdub (Jul 12, 2011)

My big babies usually like them soaked with warm water. I also feed them some romaine lettuce in the mornings. I agree with ChiKat with keeping them hydrated because never once have i ever seen my torts drink from the water pan.....hope that helps! =)


----------



## helenab (Jul 12, 2011)

with it being wet how long can you keep it out? Does it go bad?


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jul 12, 2011)

I soak mine as well. If feeding wet.... I usually get rid of it within 3-4 hours. It tends to spoil and smell pretty gross after that.


----------



## chairman (Jul 14, 2011)

I generally put the food in the enclosure dry and then spray it down well while I am misting the enclosure. Most of my tortoises race over to grab the mazuri and eat it only partially softened, so the crunchy center does help keep their beaks worn a bit. My substrate bugs tend to take care of leftovers, but I clean out any remaining bits before I add new.


----------



## Missy (Jul 14, 2011)

helenab said:


> How long can you keep it out for if it is wet? and how many times a week do you feed it to them? Thank you so much.



Mine always eat every morsel so I don't ever have to remove any but if they did not finish it off I would only leave it an hour or two. I feed mazuri once a week. Some feed more often, it's really up to you.


----------

